# CCO Haul!



## Summrgirl (Jun 24, 2006)

Yay! I just went to the cco in ca today and picked up these goodies. I would have bought the other two colors of piggies they had if the damn sales associates would have let me ><

Say , Yeah e/s
Pink Opla pigment
Fucshia pigment
Lovely Lily pigment
Tailormade cool e/s pallet


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jun 24, 2006)

Can You Only Get A Certain Amount?


----------



## Summrgirl (Jun 24, 2006)

Ya she said I could only get three of one type of item which didn't really make sense to me. I would get it if i couldn't buy more than three of one color, but she said since they were all pigments they all had the same sku's so they counted as the same item. She wouldn't even let my boyfriend buy the other colors because she said we were a "group". Soo lame.


----------



## Gloriamgo (Jun 24, 2006)

oohh, which cco did you go to?


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jun 24, 2006)

Very I Would Have Put That Chick In Her Place That Was Very Lame But Your Haul Is Cute!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onzgurl (Jun 24, 2006)

Did you go to the CCO in gilroy?


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 24, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## stefunnie (Jun 24, 2006)

nice haul.. which cco did you go to? and what were the other two pigments they had in stock?


----------



## Summrgirl (Jun 24, 2006)

It was the ontario cco. They had Provence and Dark Soul.


----------



## stefunnie (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Summrgirl* 
_It was the ontario cco. They had Provence and Dark Soul._

 
ohh i wish i could go today!!.. when i went they didnt have Fucshia.. they seem to finally be getting decent stufff..


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jun 24, 2006)

you're allowed to buy up to 3 *identical* items (meaning the same color), not type.
Would they say that you can't buy more than  3 e/s at a time?
The girl clearly didn't understand the policy, you should've asked to speak to the manager.


----------



## stefunnie (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* 
_you're allowed to buy up to 3 *identical* items (meaning the same color), not type.
Would they say that you can't buy more than  3 e/s at a time?
The girl clearly didn't understand the policy, you should've asked to speak to the manager._

 
ive been to ontario mills and had trouble walking out with more than 3 pigments.. since they all have the same "sku #" or whatever it was called..  so i can only have a total of 3.. not 3 of each color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and they too wont let my bf get it for me saying that its for me.. so now when i go i have my bf wait outside.. while im inside checking out if theres anything i want.. then i have him go in n get my stuff if im cp'in for others n such..


----------



## Summrgirl (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stefunnie* 
_ive been to ontario mills and had trouble walking out with more than 3 pigments.. since they all have the same "sku #" or whatever it was called..  so i can only have a total of 3.. not 3 of each color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and they too wont let my bf get it for me saying that its for me.. so now when i go i have my bf wait outside.. while im inside checking out if theres anything i want.. then i have him go in n get my stuff if im cp'in for others n such.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's soo sad. I realize they don't want people selling the discounted items so it would make sense to not let someone buy multiples of the same color, but I honestly don't get why you can't purchase at least one of each color. Don't they realize I have a weakness for pigments! Plus I have never heard of a store turning down sales before


----------



## addicted_2color (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Summrgirl* 
_That's soo sad. I realize they don't want people selling the discounted items so it would make sense to not let someone buy multiples of the same color, but I honestly don't get why you can't purchase at least one of each color. Don't they realize I have a weakness for pigments! Plus I have never heard of a store turning down sales before _

 
yeah it does suck.  i wanted to buy so many piggies since they had so many colors (even pinked mauve!) but i *think* they only let you buy 3 max of the same SKU is b/c they think you're gonna resell them.  i remember briefly seeing on their return policy they wont sell to you if they think you're gonna re-sell the items.  or something along those lines.


----------



## jn_woods (Jun 25, 2006)

Great haul!  That sucks about the limit on the # of pigments you can buy.  If I take my SO I'll have him wait outside until after I check out if they have more than 3 pigments.


----------



## super exotic (Jun 28, 2006)

where in CA did you find a CCO? i live in san francisco


----------



## sallyh88 (Jun 28, 2006)

I am about 1 hour north of SF, and there is one in Napa and also one in Vacaville.


----------



## carol (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sallyh88* 
_I am about 1 hour north of SF, and there is one in Napa and also one in Vacaville._

 
Yeah, but the one in Vacaville (Gilroy) is not so hot.  Never been to the one in Napa, though.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 28, 2006)

The Vacaville CCO is alright...depends on whatever they have in stock. I have better luck @ the Gilroy CCO, but again, you gotta get lucky!


----------



## sallyh88 (Jun 28, 2006)

I was at both Napa and Vacaville a few days ago and if I had to choose which one to visit, I would def. go with Napa! Vacaville had literally one e/s and a bunch of old looking stuff, nothing great.  Napa had some decent stuff. I picked up a Provence Pigment and Elle Lipglass.  I have found some really great finds at Napa when they get their shipments which is usually around the middle of the month...


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 28, 2006)

very nice haul


----------



## nht408 (Jun 30, 2006)

how much cheaper are mac items at the ccos? and why are they cheaper...?


----------



## carol (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nht408* 
_how much cheaper are mac items at the ccos? and why are they cheaper...?_

 
I believe it's 30% off retail.  And it's usually just older stock stuff that they want to sell so that they can make room for new stuff, I believe.  Kind of like other retail stores will send stuff from older seasons to outlet stores to sell off to make room for current season's stuff.

Back on topic: definately a great haul.  My CCO never seems to have anything worthwhile.


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Jul 3, 2006)

i wnet to a CCO here in FL.
i bought 13 piggies, 9 shadows, 5 lipglasses, 2 lipsticks, 7 eyekohls, 2 lipliners and 4 different bags.

and 2 blushes.

i had no problem.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jul 3, 2006)

I dont have a cco anywhere near me but I think thats totally messed up that they wont let you buy more than 3 of diffrent colors... not everyone wants to sell the stuff they buy and for them to say that people in the same "group" cant buy more than 3 either is really messed up, what if you went with a friend that was from a good ways away, you still have to share your pigment purchase, thats so retarted lol.. 


great haul though I love all the colors you got!


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jul 3, 2006)

man i wish i had a CCO close by, so jealous of the palette!


----------



## freyja313 (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 
_I dont have a cco anywhere near me but I think thats totally messed up that they wont let you buy more than 3 of diffrent colors..._

 
Their "restrictions" seem to vary by store and also by the SAs. I think they also vary depending on if they recognize you as a frequent shopper and have suspicions that you may be at all reselling. There is absolutely no consistency to their policies. I'm taking a short hiatus from shopping at my local CCO b/c I had a close call recently and am not about to get banned!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *freyja313* 
_Their "restrictions" seem to vary by store and also by the SAs. I think they also vary depending on if they recognize you as a frequent shopper and have suspicions that you may be at all reselling. There is absolutely no consistency to their policies. I'm taking a short hiatus from shopping at my local CCO b/c I had a close call recently and am not about to get banned!_

 

they can ban you? really? Thats nuts... I mean I understand they dont want people reselling things on ebay, but I mean people buy stuff at the regular store and then go resale it on ebay a month later after its sold out and make a huge profit... I think its dumb... 

some people like me have an adiction... we like makeup so sue us lol


----------



## freyja313 (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 
_they can ban you? really?_

 
Yup. I'm on another board and a gal posted that she was banned from the same one that I shop at. I was shocked b/c I had shopped there a number of times and all the SAs had been very nice and helpful. However, I had a close call myself when I expressed a little too much interest in a particular product so decided to step back from the CCO for a while. (Sorry for being so vague - don't want to post too many details b/c you never know who may be lurking!) :spy:

ETA: I think it's stupid too. Isn't the whole point for them to sell the stuff and get rid of it?


----------

